# Fleece liners



## Quillienelson28 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! I'm wanting to switch my hedgie to fleece liners, as well as I wanted to get her a snuggle sack. If anyone knows of a Canadian website I can find these on will you please let me know? I'm having a hard time finding anything


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi I'm in Alberta and make hedgehog bedding. My website is quillsnthings.webs.com there is also a link to it in my signature


----------



## Quillienelson28 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------

